# Nikkor-O 35mm f/2 (Auto) Lens - Worth $80?



## JenKat (Apr 29, 2011)

Saw this on Ebay ending soon... I've been looking at 35mm lenses and wondered if this is worth it for and older lens... I know older ones can be awesome, but as I have limited knowledge on them, I just wondered.

I've also read that it requires some modding on more current dslrs?


----------



## TheBiles (Apr 29, 2011)

I'm not familiar with Nikon gear, but I _wish_ that I could get a 35mm f/2 for $80...


----------



## enzodm (Apr 30, 2011)

From the optical point of view, I'm sure is worth $80 and more (e.g., Nikkor-O 2.0/35...::Manual Focus Lenses ; the forum is specialized in manual focus lenses). However, while not being a Nikon user so no directly interested in the problem, I know you could have to convert it to use it (e.g., Looking for a Nikon AI kit::Manual Focus Lenses ). It depends on the age: if it is Ai or Ais you could use it directly, if it is pre-Ai, you have to convert it. Due to the price, it could be pre-Ai (I would take it for my Canon).


----------



## Derrel (Apr 30, 2011)

It's a pre-Ai era model. It's known as a 35mm lens with an interesting bokeh....good actually, which is rather uncommon among most wide-angle lenses. It will mount and shoot, unmodified on the baby Nikons D60,D40,D40x,D3000,D5000, since those bodies lack both the Ai coupler AND they lack the minimum aperture sensing pin, which is located at the 7 o'clock position on the outer edge of the lens mount when looking at the face of the camera. It will probably NOT mount on your D80 unless some metal is removed from the outer rim of the aperture adjustment ring which was "fat" on lenses of that era.


----------

